# "Black" Headlines...



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have a theory - all the black/racial headlines from oDumbass and the Grievance Industry, are nothing more than smoke and mirrors to make the dumb public NOT PAY ATTENTION to the IMPORTANT matters... as Rome burns.

Seriously - when has a POTUS ever gotten involved in "perceived" racial injustices...

SMH - how could Liberals be soooooo stupid to believe all the BS and lies from this snake oil salesman and elect him... TWICE. Better buy lots of ammo, cause it WILL hit the fan before too long.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby I look at Obama and see the old west bank robber in action. He burns the church in the east end of town as a distraction while robbing the bank in the west end of town.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Spot on Plainsman... great analogy...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Idk it didn't work eariler


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

lol


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You know why he is getting involved when other presidents didn't... it is because of his race (black). So all the people who thrive on racial issues (Sharpton, Jackson, etc.) push to have him get involved so they think or it looks like it is a big issue. Now I am not saying their isn't an issue on the door step. But it might not be as big as our media is making it out to be.

So lets look at some of the big news in the headlines.... Man in NY was put in a choke hold for resisting arrest. Look at the video... he is a huge man. He is bigger than anyone of the officers on site... Plus he is resisting arrest. Now granted he was thrown to the ground violently but he was still resisting arrest. Don't people see that!!! (now I am not saying that the law he was breaking was a dumb one...but it is still a law)

Now in MO... a youth strong arms a business man and steals cigars. Again this young man is HUGE. So when an officer asks him to move out of the road.... he doesn't listen... then a struggle ensues. Again... resisting arrest and not listening to commands by a police officer. All the evidence points out that all of this happened. AGAIN... RESISTING ARREST!

Now today... I see in AZ a black man was shot and killed by a police officer. Now the facts are not clear but it makes Front page on MSN (because they are looking to stir the pot and cause conflict). But the first reports say that the shot person was selling drugs. So when the officer went to check it out and asked for the person to show his hands... The person didn't....and put his hands in his waste band and ran. HMMMM... what did this person just do.... Fleeing an officer and resisting arrest!!!!

So you see in all three things what was the main factor or what caused the officer's to take action.... RESISTING ARREST!!!!!

But again... the new media doesn't say anything about this. They just like to bring up the black and white issue. uke: Also what does our president do... He doesn't talk at all about the fact that these people all resisted arrest and were doing illegal things.... NY- Selling Loose cigs and resisting arrest. MO- stole from a store and resisted arrest AZ- Selling drugs, fleeing an officer, and resisting arrest. He needs to just leave things alone or talk about how the officers were doing their jobs and trying to stop law breakers out there. But again.. that will never happen when the RACE ADVOCATES out there keep pushing for a divide. I think those "advocates" want a race war... that is how they get paid. But again another topic.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

From now on, we should just give blacks different rules to play by... they don't have to abide by any law, if they don't want to and the police shall be powerless to make them... that ought to make them happy.


----------



## walleyeguy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Seriously - when has a POTUS ever gotten involved in "perceived" racial injustices...


Abraham Lincoln comes to mind.

Lyndon Johnson might come up in such a conversation as well...


----------

